# couple rinhart targets for sale



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

have the gaint mule deer and 
the cinnamon bear both have been shot less a dozen times. looking at getting $575 mule deer ,and $475 bear

i cant get them out of my shed with back fubar right now. so i can't get pics. of them. they look just like a new one any way


----------

